# Cleaning With Ninn-progress check



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK ladies. How far have you gotten? Have you been seduced by the warm weather into playing outside? It's been nice enough here that I have taken down the insulating plastic on my windows and washed them all. Today, some of them are even open! There are still more walls to be washed. There are still cabinets to be scrubbed out. I DID, however, clean out all the lids and bowls that had no mates, etc. Put all my canning jars in one place, re-organized the canned goods, etc. Started drawing up the plans for my in-the-wall canned good storage. Can't wait to get that installed and free up more cabinets! Having just started my 3d term at school leaves even less time to clean than before, though. I take advantage of the nice weather and do much of my reading and note taking on the front porch. (we really need a table out there. dh better hurry with this one!)


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

I admit, I have been seduced by the nice weather!!! But I have been making progress in the house. I need to get our bedroom cleaned and rearranged. Last will be the living room (it's right off the bathroom we are working on, and since the drywall mud still has to be sanded, well there's no point in washing the living room walls now as they'll have drywall dust on them in a week!). Our township trash pickup is Saturday, so I am trying to get through anything we can put out there. 

So much to do, so little time....and yet I am reading posts on HT 

Have fun!!!!!
Shawna


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

the weather has been pretty crazy here but I'm trying to take advantage of the breaks we get. I promised myself that I would not start any indoor work (like the spring cleaning) until the outside work is caught up - it's my incentive to get that weeding and stuff done as I really want to get started on the inside. 

Meanwhile, all this has to be worked around schedules, appointments, and classes. I know it will be easier once all the work is caught up and I only have to do maintenance in the yards and around the house. It's just getting to that point that is driving me nuts.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

The past couple weeks have been pretty good to me.... I've gotten all the windows open at least every other day..... It really gets me motivated.... My bedroom is "spring cleaned".... flannel sheets are off the bed, washed, line dried & put away till next winter; under the bed has been cleaned out & vacuumed; and today I did MAJOR dusting in there! Living Room got changed around yesterday, vacuumed under everything, and dusted! Kitchen & bathroom I always try to keep up on anyhow.... so not much to do there.... :goodjob:

DH and I have been working outside each night until after dark, getting things done.... Last night DH mowed the grass, while I weeded ALL the flower beds.... Tonight I went through the trailer full of flea market stuff, and DH started cleaning out the garage..... 1 bay done, 3 more to go.... dang kids, LOL!!!!

I feel really good about all that has gotten and what has yet to be done!!!! :bouncy:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Nearly all of the inside stuff is done... Whew. It's been a long winter. Just a couple of big projects left, but I've abandoned them in favor of working and playing outside! They'll get finished, most likely on a rainy day.  The rest of the house is clean, the laundry is folded, the dishes are put away... Now is the time to relax a bit, and enjoy some well deserved warm weather.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

im guilty ive been playing outside and now my clothes are dirty and i have more laundry! thats ok though since i like hanging it out.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I have come to a halt! We live in a two family and the upstairs tenants moved about a week and a half ago(YEAH!!!).
There are still some things in the garage, basement and patio left. He was supposed to get these 3 different times and hasn't(it's a very long story). I really want to clean and get rid of some of our stuff but still need room to sort it all out. Hopefully by Sunday we can get going


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Outside has lured me away also. I did get a lot of laundry done and have my clothes line in use. The weather has been beautiful here.

I used my BF's recipricating saw and cut a trash cans worth of junk trees out of the fence. That was fun, NOT, bent a blade. Found my irises in a clump of dead leaves.

I decided to move my garden this year away from the fence since the house next door has been forclosed on and nobody lives there. Im not going to fight all the untended weeds that will grow into the fence this year like I did last year. So I have been digging.

The landlord made a mess last fall putting in a new front porch so I have been cleaning that up too. I had to move some daisys (the ones they didnt kill) over to a bare spot where he tore out a bush. Now it looks even and I hope they make it.

My sister wants to start our yard sale this weekend already. :help:

~~Sumer


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

moongirl said:


> I have come to a halt! We live in a two family and the upstairs tenants moved about a week and a half ago(YEAH!!!).
> There are still some things in the garage, basement and patio left. He was supposed to get these 3 different times and hasn't(it's a very long story). I really want to clean and get rid of some of our stuff but still need room to sort it all out. Hopefully by Sunday we can get going


Moongirl - I hear ya there! We lived in Arlington (forever-before moving out here), and were the 2nd floor tenants of our two family. The downstairs neighbor was freak, freaky freaky... I'll let it go at that... But after she moved, goodjob we did a major cleanout of our stuff, and totally cleaned up the yard (she'd negleceted it, but I was too scared to go out there when she was around!). Gosh, sometimes I really miss that apartment! 

Whoops, sorry for the drift!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Guilty. I've been playing outside too, and letting the house slide. I knew this would happen. But we finally got several nice days in a row and I just couldn't help myself!

Sunday I spent clearing the wayward sticks and limbs out of the yard. Finally got them to burn, as everything was still pretty damp. And I cleaned up an old flower bed. There are some flowers in it that I hate, and really want to remove, but they were so well rooted, it looks like I will just have to "round-up" them to get rid of them. Dug out the brick border, as I don't want it there anymore.

Monday night I cleaned up a flower bed out by the road that everyone who drives by can see. Now I just need to move a couple of the flowers from the bed I cleared out Sunday to this bed, and mulch the dickens out of it, and it should be ready for the summer.

Last night I worked on the vegetable garden, since the rain they threatened us with didn't come. :sing: So I weeded some beds to get them ready to plant, set my pea stakes, moved the trelllis for the cucumbers, removed a pile of tires (about 25 :flame that were piled in the way of where the fence will be going. I really want to get it fenced this year before things start growing, so I don't have to fight the flaming rabbits for produce again this year. Have the steel posts , have almost enough wire , just need to get the wooden posts for the corners and gates. I have enough wire to do the current garden, but DH said I could expand it if I wanted. OF COURSE I wanted!!!

SO, tonight, since it is suppose to start raining again after midnight, I am hoping to get the push mower out and mow down the garden addition. There are some scrubby trees, a multiflower rose :flame:, and a few other brushy plants that will need chopped out, too. If it ever dries up enough to get the tractor close to dig the post holes for the wooden post, I want everything ready to roll!! I may mow between the current beds, too. Depending on how my back/neck is holding out, I will move the tomato trellis. If there is enough time and daylight, I will move the flowers I want replanted.

If I get the dishes and a load of laundry done inside tonight, that will be about it!

But there's always tomorrow night, as they are predicting rain again for Thursday AND Friday. Maybe I can get back into the swing of things inside then. Knowing that I'm not so far behind outside helps.

I know, too much information, right? Sorry for rambling!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You can always feel free to send that multiflowering rose bush my way. My yard is pretty bare. Sounds to me like we've all been pretty busy this week. Way to go, ladies!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm WAY behind you guys, but I did start shoveling out the living room last weekend. Haven't had time to do any more this week and I have to work this weekend, so I won't get a lot done. Anything is progress, right?!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn ~ No way would I send you the multiflower rose. And I say that because I LIKE you! This is no ornamental rose. This is a bush from he!!. Years ago, the conservationists got the bright idea to plant these in fencelines. Well, they don't stay there and it takes no time for them to overtake fields, pastures, etc. They are horrible!! Thus the use of the :flame: icon! If I had any "nice" roses to give away, I'd be happy to send them your way. Unfortunately, I have no luck with roses. 

Predictions were right, and it has rained/drizzled all day. Maybe I'll get something accomplished inside tonight.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

it was so nice here today i spent most of it outside. sorry you had crumy weather lickcreek, if it makes you feel better its suppossed to be a rainy weekend here.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I should be asleep, Lance would gripe if he knew I was still up! He's at work, and today I helped with the Land Run (big deal around here, probably almost unheard of in other states!). The third grade around here always re-enacts the Oklahoma Land Run, they spend the entire day on it - make butter, do beadwork, take their lunch, see trick roping, and at noon exactly they re-enact the homesteaders running for their chance at getting 160 acres free from the government (who had taken it from the Indians, but that's another arguement). 

Then I cleaned house some - my sister-in-law is bringing ten 8th graders to my house tomorrow - I get the boys to spend the night and my in-laws get the girls - because they are running the Oklahoma City Memorial Marathon tomorrow. They are bringing their "guitar hero" video game and want to spend the evening at my house, so I've been straightening. All that's really left is about half an hour in the kitchen and to dust and vacuum. I plan on the boys doing the dusting while I vacuum in the morning. Then I'm headed out to the yard, provided it's not raining (slight chance tomorrow). 

If I can get around first thing though, I am taking some clothes over to a friend's garage sale and getting them out of my house. If not, I'll be putting them on the barter board. I have a really really nice suit that won't go over my behind if anyone needs a size 6!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

lickcreek said:


> Ninn ~ No way would I send you the multiflower rose. And I say that because I LIKE you! This is no ornamental rose. This is a bush from he!!. Years ago, the conservationists got the bright idea to plant these in fencelines. Well, they don't stay there and it takes no time for them to overtake fields, pastures, etc. They are horrible!! Thus the use of the :flame: icon! If I had any "nice" roses to give away, I'd be happy to send them your way. Unfortunately, I have no luck with roses.
> 
> Predictions were right, and it has rained/drizzled all day. Maybe I'll get something accomplished inside tonight.



That was kind of the point! I'd plant it under my bedroom window, right at the base of the tree that every neighborhood kid seems to feel the need to climb at 9pm, when DH is trying to sleep, and peer into my window from. Maybe a nice, invasive, thorny rosebush would deter the little darlings.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, it's just past 9:45 and I have already done the breakfast dishes, cleaned up and dusted the living room, straightened the bathroom and done 2 loads of wash. Panda the wonderdog is about to lose her favorite blanket. After 3 washings yesterday, it is still dirty and still smells, even after hot water. So, out it goes! Can't even use it to back something else!

The baby has had his breakfast, and played up and down the hall all morning with his little flashlight. Now, he is down for a nap while I check my mail and get a shower. After that, it's off to the great outdoors to finish raking up the yard. Then, my neighbor is going to mow for me. YAY!! (my lawnmower broke and is in the shop, so he is kind enough to do it for me)


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I actually got almost half of the basement clean today! We have a lot of stuff. got rid of 4 bags of clothes to the salvation army along with some miscellaneous bigger items. On the bad side, won't be able to get down there again until next Sunday.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, Ninn, in that case, this rose bush might be just what you needed. It will definitely deter anyone from going through it! We have patches of it in the pasture that no human would dare to pass through! 

Well, my house was pretty much neglected again this weekend. Started in on it Saturday morning, but since DSon had to go to town to get his jacket and shoes that he'd taken in for repairs, DH called around and priced fence wire and wood posts for the garden. Turned out they were cheaper in town DSon was headed to. So we took the truck and got the posts and wire!!! We spent part of the morning before we went staking it out to be sure we would get enough. When we got back it was so nice out, that I started tearing down the old compost bin from the old garden. I wanted it moved to the new one before the fence went up. DS helped me move the larger pieces (made from old pallets) and even helped me put it back together (it needed some patching). Now I just need to clean up the small bit of compost that was in the bottom.

Sunday a friend came to mow the club grounds, even though I thought it was still a bit too wet. DH got our mower out too, and they went ahead and did our yard too. I ran around picking up the fencing and such, so they wouldn't mow over it (DF, bless his heart, doesn't always see everything, he just likes to mow!:hobbyhors) We even got 3 of the corner posts for the garden set before the neighbor needed help with a calf and DH had to leave.

Inside I got just enough laundry done to get us started this week. And I got the refrigerator cleaned out (needed for a l-o-n-g time!) and made use of my new compost bin! And today, DSon is planning on taking apart the weight bench that has been taking the middle of my utility room, and taking it in to DAunt's house so he can use it during the week! So I will definitely be staying in and straightening the utility room sometime this week! :bouncy: Gotta love that boy!!


----------

